# Can I watch Disney+ through my Tivo Bolt?



## atomarchio (Sep 24, 2006)

I don't see an option for Disney+ in the list of apps. Is there a way for me to view Disney+ with my Tivo BOlt?

Please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

nope


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

As I posted in another thread:
I think the lesson learned for folks here is if you want to be able to watch the latest streaming services on your TV, if your TV doesn't support it (mine is old from 2008, so there is NO app support of any kind), you'll have to get a box or stick that supports it. Apple TV is pretty expensive, unfortunately. At home, I also have an old Roku 3 and the 1st version of the round Chromecast, not the current gen slightly faster matte-grey round Chromecast.

If TiVo "set top boxes" aren't listed as supported on the service's support articles, I wouldn't hold your breath that it will be or that support will be great, even if it arrives.


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

HerronScott said:


> You can add Disney+ as an Amazon Prime Video channel and watch it through that app if you subscribe to Amazon Prime (that's how we watched the Mandalorian on our Roamio).
> 
> Scott


If you watch it on a Bolt, are we able to get 4k HDR and Atmos when watching Mandalorian this way?


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

HerronScott said:


> You can add Disney+ as an Amazon Prime Video channel and watch it through that app if you subscribe to Amazon Prime (that's how we watched the Mandalorian on our Roamio).
> 
> Scott


How did you do this? I don't see Disney+ as a Prime Video Channel option on their website.

Do you have to do this through an Amazon Fire device?


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

pfiagra said:


> How did you do this? I don't see Disney+ as a Prime Video Channel option on their website.
> 
> Do you have to do this through an Amazon Fire device?


Oops sorry. I was confused and deleted my post. We did CBS All-Access through Channels and our Roamio. but Disney+ through our Amazon FireTV (which billed through Amazon account which is what I was recalling). 

Scott


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

lujan said:


> If you watch it on a Bolt, are we able to get 4k HDR and Atmos when watching Mandalorian this way?


Sorry please ignore (post deleted).

Scott


----------

